# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Highlander is right: Part 2.

## yeahyeahyeah

Your life changes, when you start becoming aesthetic.

My swelling has gone down, I am 8 weeks post jaw op. Everything looks straight and my jawline is defined. To the point people are commenting.

I like the way I look now. How my life has changed:

- No longer camera shy
- Don't think about aesthetics that much.
- Ex GF dumped me, dont care as much. I believe I can attract someone new. More confident. Whereas before I was begging to get back with her, because I knew I couldn't get any better. 
- I am not obsessing about my NW2 as much now either, ironically.

So now:

- I am concentrating on my career.
- Working more on other areas I can improve, body etc, without obsessing about it.

So - for people criticising Highlander, he is right. If you like the way you look, your quality of life will improve. For many of us on here, especially the higher norwoods, it is not in their head, and their disattisfaction with the way they look creates "needy" behaviour. Which in turn ****s up their dating life.

I empathize with you Norwood 6s.

Give the guy a break.

----------


## blowmeup

> Your life changes, when you start becoming aesthetic.
> 
> My swelling has gone down, I am 8 weeks post jaw op. Everything looks straight and my jawline is defined. To the point people are commenting.
> 
> I like the way I look now. How my life has changed:
> 
> - No longer camera shy
> - Don't think about aesthetics that much.
> - Ex GF dumped me, dont care as much. I believe I can attract someone new. More confident. Whereas before I was begging to get back with her, because I knew I couldn't get any better. 
> ...


 It's no secret that looking better helps and if you have a deformity of some kind having it repaired can be life changing. No one is disputing this fact and I for one would not be on this forum if I believed that good looks did not matter!

Highlander, however is sick! He in not a rational human being and he is a really bad person who behaves like an animal on this forum. He is a racist, sexist, anti- semitic homophobe and you should really question your belief system is you relate to this sick individual in any way.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> It's no secret that looking better helps and if you have a deformity of some kind having it repaired can be life changing. No one is disputing this fact and I for one would not be on this forum if I believed that good looks did not matter!
> 
> Highlander, however is sick! He in not a rational human being and he is a really bad person who behaves like an animal on this forum. He is a *racist*, *sexist, anti- semitic homophobe* and you should really question your belief system is you relate to this sick individual in any way.


 Oh yeah - just to clarify, I disagree with his views on the bold.

But the way Tracy C tells him he needs to see a shrink about looks is laughable.

----------


## blowmeup

> Oh yeah - just to clarify, I disagree with his views on the bold.
> 
> But the way Tracy C tells him he needs to see a shrink about looks is laughable.


 It's not laughable. The guy has BDD in the worst way. You had a real physicalissue. Your  goal is not to be a super model or die trying or to tell other that they should die trying. He's a very sick person, who really attempts  to corrupt the minds of the young guys here, and while I don't always agree with Tracy's tactics, she is spot on with this one. Highlander is an extremely sick person who needs mental help. Unfortunately I don't  believe he can be helped. He's a very, very, sick and bad person. 

You and him are not in the same category as far as your concern over your looks. You just wanted to look more normal, which made you look and feel much better. Highlander wants perfection, which is unattainable if you are not born with it. There is only so much that can be done for a person like him and even with all of the surgeries in the world he will be a miserable person for the rest of his life.  No one in their right mind could think that he is even remotely rational and he's such a disgusting human being I don't know how you can even relate to him.

----------


## BigThinker

A facial disfigurement and having hair loss (for males) are not comparable.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> A facial disfigurement and having hair loss (for males) are not comparable.


 Only because its socially acceptable, doesnt mean everything looks 'norma'l bald.

----------


## Tracy C

> But the way Tracy C tells him he needs to see a shrink about looks is laughable.


 You can't see the forest for the trees.  Highlander is a very sick person and needs therapy.  His hair loss or "aesthetics" is the least of his problems.

It would be best if you left me lone until after you have grown up.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> You can't see the forest for the trees.  Highlander is a very sick person and needs therapy.  His hair loss or "aesthetics" is the least of his problems.
> 
> It would be best if you left me lone until after you have grown up.


 Only if you apologise.

----------


## Tracy C

> Only if you apologise.


 That is not going to happen.  If and when you ever grow up you might understand why.

----------


## gmonasco

> Only because its socially acceptable, doesnt mean everything looks 'norma'l bald.


 Having hair on your head only looks "normal" because we've deemed it to be socially acceptable.  If we didn't, everyone would shave his head, just as women shave their legs and armpits.

----------


## BigThinker

> Having hair on your head only looks "normal" because we've deemed it to be socially acceptable.  If we didn't, everyone would shave his head, just as women shave their legs and armpits.


 Agreed.  And, it is hardly abnormal to go bald (depending on your age).  You don't see a 30+ year old bald man and think, "What a freak!".  And, if you do, then you're just a poor, miserable, ugly shell of a person.  Similarly, if a woman doesn't shave her armpits or legs, you don't think she is a total freak of nature, but probably a smelly hippy.

It really blows my mind how much of their self-worth some of the guys on this forum invest in their hair.  I'm all for putting up a fight, but some individuals just have not developed a real identity.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> That is not going to happen.  If and when you ever grow up you might understand why.


 Bitch.

10 char.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Having hair on your head only looks "normal" because we've deemed it to be socially acceptable.  If we didn't, everyone would shave his head, just as women shave their legs and armpits.


 Well we live in a society where hair is important.

You can use this argument with anything else BTW, I am very sure, if society deemed my screwed up jaw to be attractive, it would have been. Irrespective on the medical condition behind it.

And another point, there are tribes who disfigure themselves in africa.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Agreed.  And, it is hardly abnormal to go bald (depending on your age).  You don't see a 30+ year old bald man and think, "What a freak!".  And, if you do, then you're just a poor, miserable, ugly shell of a person.  Similarly, if a woman doesn't shave her armpits or legs, you don't think she is a total freak of nature, but probably a smelly hippy.
> 
> It really blows my mind how much of their self-worth some of the guys on this forum invest in their hair.  I'm all for putting up a fight, but some individuals just have not developed a real identity.


 Yeah, but depending on how they look - you normally do think, he is unattactive if it doesnt suit them. 

Same goes for younger guys who bald. 

Wayne Rooney for example. He was only called Shrek after he started to go bald.

----------


## gmonasco

> Well we live in a society where hair is important.


 We also live in a society where men who don't have hair are both normal and socially acceptable.

----------


## gmonasco

> You can use this argument with anything else BTW, I am very sure, if society deemed my screwed up jaw to be attractive, it would have been. Irrespective on the medical condition behind it.


 False analogy.

Disfigurement is, by definition, outside the norm.  Hair loss is not.

----------


## JJJJrS

yeahyeahyeah, I saw a picture of your hair a while back and honest to God, if I saw you walking down the street I would never think you have a hair problem. Take advantage of your surgery, enjoy life and don't worry too much about your hair.  :Cool:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> yeahyeahyeah, I saw a picture of your hair a while back and honest to God, if I saw you walking down the street I would never think you have a hair problem. Take advantage of your surgery, enjoy life and don't worry too much about your hair.


 Clever styling.

I also pay a lot on haircuts , £65 . Has to be cut precisely.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> We also live in a society where men who don't have hair are both normal and socially acceptable.


 Doesnt mean it looks good.

Even before I started losing hair, I used to look at bald guys and think "I would hate to go bald like that" or "why doesn't he grow his hair out"

----------


## dex89

> Clever styling.
> 
> I also pay a lot on haircuts , £65 . Has to be cut precisely.


 Jesus Christ that's expensive, I cut my own hair and I think I do a really good job lol

----------


## elnino

i get it cut once every three months thats £40 a year! very budget like! outside of course the odd dyes, my effeminate self lol...one good thing us men have over women in the hair department-very cost effective!!(without the MPB treatments of course)

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> i get it cut once every three months thats &#163;40 a year! very budget like! outside of course the odd dyes, my effeminate self lol...one good thing us men have over women in the hair department-very cost effective!!(without the MPB treatments of course)


 Depends - you can normally tell a bad cut from a good cut.

A good hair cut looks good when it has no product in. And is evenly cut.

A bad haircut - people overcompensate with product.

Saying that, if you have no MPB, you can get your hair cut anywhere.

----------


## elnino

but to answer the topic of the thread....yeah this highlander dude is nuts.not in a funny way. in fairness i read a lot of his stuff and its just hate reflected on to us really. hes taking the MPB too personal and to be honest its quite scary to read how "troubled" some of his posts are.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Jesus Christ that's expensive, I cut my own hair and I think I do a really good job lol


 How do you cut the back of your hair?1

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> but to answer the topic of the thread....yeah this highlander dude is nuts.not in a funny way. in fairness i read a lot of his stuff and its just hate reflected on to us really. hes taking the MPB too personal and to be honest its quite scary to read how "troubled" some of his posts are.


 People may disagree with me, but part of the reason why mentally he has worsen is due to hairloss.

When people are generally unhappy, they tend to show it through aggressive behaviour.

----------


## J_B_Davis

> but to answer the topic of the thread....yeah this highlander dude is nuts.not in a funny way. in fairness i read a lot of his stuff and its just hate reflected on to us really. hes taking the MPB too personal and to be honest its quite scary to read how "troubled" some of his posts are.


 He's a tortured soul, but  he was probably always dealing with BDD. His hair loss might have tipped him over the edge, but blowmeup is correct when he states that Highlander is a bad person deep down.This is not just a bad case of BDD. No matter how sad, depressed or obsessed  someone gets, unless you are really mentally ill and downright evil, you do not behave in that way  and post the dark, distorted crap that this person does. He is DEEPLY disturbed!

I feel very sorry for him, but I have to admit that I too wish he would stop posting here. His presence is very disturbing and disruptive to an otherwise great forum.

----------


## dex89

> How do you cut the back of your hair?1


 I cut my hair into a gentlemen fohawk king of style, three on the sides, eight on top and six on the back. I was able to master the hair style I wanted after a couple of screw ups. lol 



oh and this is for you highlander lol

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheAmazingAtheist

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> He's a tortured soul, but  he was probably always dealing with BDD. His hair loss might have tipped him over the edge, but blowmeup is correct when he states that Highlander is a bad person deep down.This is not just a bad case of BDD. No matter how sad, depressed or obsessed  someone gets, unless you are really mentally ill and downright evil, you do not behave in that way  and post the dark, distorted crap that this person does. He is DEEPLY disturbed!
> 
> I feel very sorry for him, but I have to admit that I too wish he would stop posting here. His presence is very disturbing and disruptive to an otherwise great forum.


 Has anyone ever thought for a second, that some of the things he says are to get a reaction?

Hairloss in my opinion has tipped him over the edge. I wish now that my jaw is fixed that I was still a NW0.

----------


## lalala

I think you guys take Highlander way too seriously. I think he's hilarious and just getting a rise out of you by is way over-the-top posting style. He's actually a pretty intelligent and educated kid.

----------


## Tracy C

> I think you guys take Highlander way too seriously.


 Unfortunately some members can take Highlander's posts - and posts of his alter egos to literally.  Even so far as to applaud them.  Much of those deeply negative posts are very counter productive.  Dwelling on negative thoughts, especially when they do not reflect reality, are not helping anyone.

----------

